# Brigalow Finishing Hops



## jivesucka (2/4/10)

been very tempted to use 1/2 a pellet of brigalow finishing hops when laying down my coopers real ale. suggestions, alternatives?


----------



## warra48 (2/4/10)

a pellet?

Are you serious?

What is your aim?


----------



## warra48 (2/4/10)

If you really want to try to add some good and quality hops to your brew, just click on the links to any of the sponsors of this site, and order some from there.

I'd steer away from the Brigalow stuff. You have no idea which hops they are (probably Pride of Ringwood??), and their storage history etc must be woeful. I fail to see how they could improve your brew.

Has anyone had a positive experience with Brigalow hops? I'd be happy to read of it.


----------



## mrmatt (2/4/10)

i dry hopped (steeped in hot water then tossed the lot in) a teabag of morgans D saaz in mine, and im loving it.
it was 12g in foil from the lhbs


----------



## haysie (2/4/10)

warra48 said:


> a pellet?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What is your aim?



Post #15 is a good read!

Half a pellet :lol:


----------



## manticle (2/4/10)

warra48 said:


> If you really want to try to add some good and quality hops to your brew, just click on the links to any of the sponsors of this site, and order some from there.
> 
> I'd steer away from the Brigalow stuff. You have no idea which hops they are (probably Pride of Ringwood??), and their storage history etc must be woeful. I fail to see how they could improve your brew.
> 
> Has anyone had a positive experience with Brigalow hops? I'd be happy to read of it.



It's a tablet rather than a pellet which might be why you're scratching your head. The recommended dose (from memory) is 1/2 tab per 20-23 litres. They aid head retention but add little else and are unidentified 'hop oils'.

@Jiveshucka - if you already have them then try them out. If you are considering buying them I recommend you look at using hop pellets or plugs (or cones/flowers if you can get them) instead.


----------



## Nick JD (2/4/10)

Thanks, Manticle. 

I was about to comment too, even though I knew nothing of the product...


----------



## jivesucka (5/4/10)

warra48 said:


> a pellet?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> What is your aim?




my aim is to produce a vile undrinkable slurry


----------



## manticle (5/4/10)

Hops come in different forms but one of the most commonly used is pellets. 1/2 a hop 'pellet' would do nothing to a brew.

You are using a tablet, designed for a different purpose.

Confusion of terms.


----------



## fasty73 (26/9/10)

I just used half a tablet in my Brigalow New and half in my Coopers Mexican.


----------



## mjp (27/9/10)

Have seen these at Kmart--lhbs is across the road so I've never used them.---did wonder though!


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Not sure either. Will know in about a month.


----------



## Acasta (27/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Will know in about a month.


Definitely the worst part about brewing... The time delays.


----------



## fasty73 (27/9/10)

Yeah it sux. I do have a very good documentation of what I am doing, so at least I will know what I did wrong or right when the time comes.


----------

